#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Uniek en zeer goedkoop! (Ontharen/Harsen) Brazilian wax behandeling bij u thuis!

## Inschrijfadres

Alleen voor vrouwen bedoeld:

Wat is harsen?
Harsen is het verwijderen van overtollige lichaams- en gezichtsharen door middel van een kleverige substantie. Behalve met echte bijenhars, kun je bijvoorbeeld ook ontharen met een "hars" die gemaakt is van suiker.
Een haar wordt met hars helemaal verwijderd. Na het harsen zal het gemiddeld 3-8 weken duren voordat de haar weer is aangegegroeid. Harsen is een tijdelijke manier van haarverwijdering. 
Na het harsen zullen de haren dus weer aangroeien, maar dit aangroeien gebeurt altijd wel met een zachte (haar)punt zodat je - in tegenstelling tot scheren - na harsen nooit harde stoppels zult hebben. Het is hyginisch en het huid wor na het behandeling schoon en zacht. Braziliaan wax is niet alleen toepasbaar op de schaamstreek. De behandeling is gechikt voor alle lichaamsdelen waar haargroei op plaatsvindt, zoals armen, benen, billen en rug. Ook is het uitermate geschikt voor het verwijderen van haargroei op het gezicht, bijvoorbeeld op de kin, de wangen rond de lippen en wenkbrouwen.
Alle door mij uitgevoerde behandelingen worden op een professionele en hygienische wijze uitgevoerd. Ik werk alleen met wegwerpproducten. 

Full Brazilian wax (voor-en achterkant) : 
Hele benen : 14,00 
Brazilian wax (alleen voorkant) :12,00 
Bikini lijn : 9,50
Bovenlip of kin	 : 6,00 
Boven- of onderarmen :9,00
Oksels :9,50
Hele lichaam** :+-45

Contact:
Email: [email protected]
Tel: 0616451686

----------


## Rainbow

kan het ook bij u thuis?

----------


## koeskoesje

> kan het ook bij u thuis?


zeker, wil je mijn nummer?

----------

